# Posting Pictures



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

When you create a new post or reply to one you will see + Additional Options.... You want to click that, which will present you with some more fields. Then click browse to select your picture. Keep in mind the following rules apply. 
Allowed file types: doc, gif, jpg, mpg, pdf, png, txt, zip 
Maximum attachment size allowed: 128 KB, per post: 4 

Size is what gets most people when uploading photos. Since a typical image taken on a newer camera is going to be much larger than 128k you need to shrink the file size. This can be done with many programs, but most people have a program called Paint on their computer that will do the job.


----------

